# Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2 [innocent victory]



## Not Meowth (Feb 8, 2011)

*BING* da da dadadada da da da da da da da da daaaaaa and so on.
Role PMs going out now, you will have 48 hours to send in night actions after you recieve yours.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

All roles sent. 48 hours for night actions.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

You need to switch to Night Zero.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> You need to switch to Night Zero.


Putting the current day/night in the thread title is not a necessity, it's just a habit convenience that most GMs around here have picked up. "Reminding" GMs to do this when they clearly don't intend to put the day/night notification in the title (yet or at all) is just rude and irritating.

Or if you're speaking about the alerts in the bar at the top of every page until one views the thread, every Mafia game defaults to night when it's created and the alerts ought to go out saying "such-and-such Mafia was created" rather than "the night phase in such-and-such Mafia began", so in that case there's no need to "change" anything.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Yeah I'm too lazy to edit the title every phase this game.

ANYWAY SHHHHHH YOU'RE ALL ASLEEP


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*Day 1

*...I think I used up pretty much all the sketches about dead people in last game's flavour actually.

*Karkat Vantas is dead. He was not Mafia.

48 hours for discussion.*

​


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

It seems like Vantas always dies Night Zero.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Oh, of course. He's one of the more experienced players. The Mafia go for them first.


----------



## Silver (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I'm just surprised he wasn't an alien or something evil like that. So...anyone know anything?


----------



## JackPK (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I doubt we'll know much of anything until everybody posts and we see who's inactive (and probably lynch them). First days are usually too soon for inspectors to find a Mafia, and nothing out of the ordinary happened night-wise that could tip us off (i.e. there was only one victim, he was Innocent, and nobody's been dayblocked).

Like everyone said, the Mafia probably targeted Karkat because he's experienced (and, on top of that, he has a weirdly high probability, historically speaking, of being alien, so they might have just been getting him out of the way just in case).


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I doubt we'll know much of anything until everybody posts and we see who's inactive (and probably lynch them). First days are usually too soon for inspectors to find a Mafia, and nothing out of the ordinary happened night-wise that could tip us off (i.e. there was only one victim, he was Innocent, and nobody's been dayblocked).
> 
> Like everyone said, the Mafia probably targeted Karkat because he's experienced (and, on top of that, he has a weirdly high probability, historically speaking, of being alien, so they might have just been getting him out of the way just in case).


This makes... Complete and total sense.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Poor KarKat, dies first again... 

Coming here to say, well, DON'T INACTIVE LYNCH ME D:

Thank you :3


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I would really get piss if every mafia game I join, I would get killed. Also, when I think of Karkat Vantas, it sounds like an alien name to me.

But I digress, there isn't much information we can get unless the flavor text (which isn't there today) might determine whether a mafia attacks her or a different role.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Well. Karkat went and died again.

... I really got nothing. anybody who wants to offer a course of action would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Well this sucks. Who hasn't posted yet? Chief Zackrai and Phantom for sure


----------



## Wargle (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I feel bad for Kam, he dies first every game it seems. Maybe thats why whenever I'm healer hes my first target.

((not healer here, too early to roleclaim))


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



OrngSumb said:


> Well this sucks. Who hasn't posted yet? Chief Zackrai and Phantom for sure


Sorry, I've been busy. So, no one is doing anything? Cool. *hooray for day one stuff*


----------



## JackPK (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Shall we give it a few hours (maybe until this evening, for those of us in the western hemisphere) for Phantom to show up before we decide to inactive-lynch him or otherwise randylynch?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Hey! U.S. says hello!

Sorry I didn't get on until now. But I'm here, I usually have really weird times when I can get on the net.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Phantom said:


> Hey! *CA* says hello!


Yep.
*Abstain*?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Well, technically it's MN, and I bandwagon on *abstaining*.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I don't remeber Lynch being required, so, *Abstain.*


inb4 everyone claims Phantom is claiming TIme ZOnes because he's mafia looking incative to be unsuspicious.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Wargle said:


> inb4 everyone claims Phantom is claiming TIme ZOnes because *she*'s mafia looking inactive to be unsuspicious.


LYNCH PHANTOM SHE IS CLAIMING TIME ZONES TO LOOK UNSUSPICIOS
Phantom is a she, not a he.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*Abstaining*. cuz.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*Checks* yeah still a "she"

.... Since when are mafia centered around time zones? I didn't get the memo.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Still don't like *abstaining* but sure, I guess. Like I said earlier, nothing to tip us off to anything yet.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

oops. *resends memo*

MEMO:
MAFIA IS OFFICIALLY CENTERED AROUND TIME ZONES. EST IS MAFIA, MTN TIME IS DOC, CENTRAL IS COP, PACIFIC IS VIG, OTHERS ARE VANILLA TOWNIE


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

IM MAFIA THEN SINCE IM IN NC

No. I'm not.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I now have an urge to create a secret roles time zone mafia.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

So according to the time zones, I must be a cop. Which I am not. Oh and *abstain*.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*Abstain*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

According to the time zone theory, I'm a mafia. Uhh, not. You actually may want to keep me around for this one :P


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I'm a vig ^_^



InvaderSyl said:


> According to the time zone theory, I'm a mafia. Uhh, not. You actually may want to keep me around for this one :P


Yep.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I'mma bee.

And a darn useful one too. I'mma bus bicycle driver. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*everyone abstains*

*Nobody was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*Day 2

**Wargle is dead. She was Mafia.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Neat a mafia kill ~

Does anyone have any ideas on what to do next?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Not really :P

Perhaps wait for everyone else to get over here?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

So one of the vigs got lucky and killed a mafia last night?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Maybe lucky healer/Wargle was Don/Hitman and killing her stopped Mafia kill?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I think a lucky healer/ Vig. Another Don would have been chosen, so I *think* that there still could have been a mafia kill, even without the Don.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Phantom said:


> I think a lucky healer/ Vig. Another Don would have been chosen, so I *think* that there still could have been a mafia kill, even without the Don.


So if there was a lucky vig kill *and* a mafia kill, why is only one person dead?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Schizo? o_0 

Could be some variation of it~

I remember IZ mafia had the SIR units, so perhaps a similar role as don would randomize the effect? I don't know x3


----------



## JackPK (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Chief Zackrai said:


> So if there was a lucky vig kill *and* a mafia kill, why is only one person dead?


Phantom said in literally the first clause of the post you quoted: lucky healer. (I think the slash in "lucky healer/vig" was meant to mean "and", not "or".)

Unless I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

oh... Okay that makes sense.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Worst Username Ever is dead. She was... not actually playing until just now. o.O

Modkills aside, *nobody was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

WAS SHE MAFIA???


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

She wasn't anything. She joined after the game had already started, hence the modkill.

Anyway it's nighttime and you're dead go away Kam


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*Day 3

*Nobody died.
48 hours for discussion.​


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

well, he's even given up on bolding things. Wow, we have a _really_ lucky healer, to get the right person two nights in a row. (this is assuming the mafia sent in their kill, not saying they didn't, though.) wow.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Chief Zackrai said:


> well, he's even given up on bolding things.


"Day 3" was in bold! :<


----------



## JackPK (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Chief Zackrai said:


> well, he's even given up on bolding things. Wow, we have a _really_ lucky healer, to get the right person two nights in a row. (this is assuming the mafia sent in their kill, not saying they didn't, though.) wow.


This might also be a similar situation to what we had last game, where the target has a 50-50 shot at not getting hit, and is insanely lucky.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Or we have the whole entirely-terrorist mafia again.

I SWEAR IF I EXPLODE AFTER I SAY THAT...


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Let's see what to do right now... Does anyone is suspicious? Guess not though. I guess *abstain* to bring the activity back.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Oh crap... I forgot my role.... Did I have a role? just kidding

Sigh, I don't see anyone important, and I have no idea who to lynch... Randy lynch time anyone?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Inactive lynching *Meowth*.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Ok!

...

*checks list*

We can do that?!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Phantom said:


> Ok!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Inactive lynching *Meowth*.


 I can bandwagon on that

But seriously, are we going to lynch anyone today? :P


----------



## JackPK (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I don't remember what's been going on but IIRC we haven't had any leads yet and there was no kill last night. That may or may not indicate an alien, so as hesitant as I usually am to abstain, that may be our best bargain.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

...yeah I should probably switch the phase at some point huh :D

*Nobody was lynched*. Legendaryseeker99's vote is not counted because rebelling against the lazy GM is not allowed
*48 hours for night actions.* Yeah, honest. 48.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*Day 4

*InvaderSyl is dead. She was not Mafia.
48 hours for discussion.​


----------



## JackPK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

So uh night before last (the one where Wargle died) a Mafia died, which we concluded probably meant lucky healer & lucky vigilante (or maybe activated alien & lucky vigilante)? And since then we haven't had more than one kill per night. InvaderSyl's the first person to die since then (2 abstains and 1 lack-of-nightkill) so I suppose the vigilante's either been inactive since then, killed Syl itself, or got an insanely lucky string of vig-and-doctor-hitting-the-same-person.

I don't think we can determine whether our healers are active and lucky in blocking the Mafia, or inactive, since there's also both an alien (unless we killed it? I don't remember. Or was that MPFM1?) and that role that has a 50/50 shot at avoiding getting killed... so the lack of nightkills could be either those roles getting targeted OR lucky healers.

Generally we can't tell whether anybody's active, apparently. Even the Mafia could be mostly inactive, since Wargle was Mafia. Assuming Syl was killed by the Mafia and not the Vigilante, this is the first Mafia kill since day one; assuming she was killed by the Vigilante, there haven't been any Mafia kills at all since day one. (Can we even determine whether the day one kill was Mafia or Vig? If both it and tonight were by Vig, the Mafia may not be active at all. If they were both by the Mafia, the Vig may not have been active since Wargle died.)

Other than that nothing deductive comes to mind.

tl;dr Nobody's active and we can't really determine much except that nobody's active (and the vigilante used to be and may or may not be anymore).


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Yeah, people definately aren't active here.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

It could be possible there's an avtivated alien but people would more likely to want to try to get lynch by acting suspicious. It would be hard for them to get lynch by being inactive since the game is inactive. Is it possible there is a cult like the last game?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Possibly, although if there is one, I'm not in it. It would be cool if I joined, though, because there might be another cult win.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I think I had a role, but forgot it... me no sees a PM.. So yeah.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*



Phantom said:


> I think I had a role, but forgot it... me no sees a PM.. So yeah.


Did'ja delete it, I suppose?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

I think I might have. I know for sure I wasn't mafia though, cause I'd remember that... I think I was something like a innocent roleblocker or something.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

seriously you guys vote for someone gawd

*Nobody was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

*Day 5

*RespectTheBlade is dead. He was not Mafia.
Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. He was Mafia.
Phantom is dead. She was not mafia.

Okay that's all the Mafia now, innocents win :D Roles and stuff coming right up.​


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Monty Python's Flying Mafia 2*

Role PMs


Superbird:


> Your role is* Cinema Usher*.
> 
> You are a rather dashing cinema usher, who during the interval peddles  various seabird-related delicacies (wafer not included). Each night you  may choose a player to sell a delicious albatross to, healing them if  they were on the death queue.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


Karkat Vantas:


> Your role is* Joseph Montgolfier*.
> 
> Joseph Montgolfier, along with his brother Jacques, is the 18th-century  inventor of the hot-air balloon, and somewhat blasé about his personal  hygeine. Each night he may choose a player, and if Jacques should be  killed, he will believe his tsrget to be responsible and kill them in  revenge.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


Legendaryseeker99:


> Your role is* Jacques Montgolfier*.
> 
> Jacques Montgolfier, along with his brother Joseph, is the 18th-century  inventor of the hot-air balloon. He is the cleaner of the two brothers.  Each night he may choose a player, and if Joseph should be killed, he  will believe his target to be responsible and kill them in revenge.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


Jack_The_PumpkinKing and Wargle:


> Your roles are* Luigi Vercotti* (Jack) and *Dino Vercotti* (Wargle).
> 
> Tired of the town refusing to cave in to their protection rackets, the  Vercotti brothers have decided things need to be set fire to and broken  in retribution. Mainly people. Each night the Vercotti brothers may  choose one player to kill.
> 
> Your alignment is Mafia, and you win when all innocents are dead.


Invadersyl:


> Your role is *Reg Pither*.
> 
> While on his bicycle tour of north Cornwall, taking in Bude and probably  other locations he'd probably mention if he weren't always cut off, Mr  Pither appears to have gotten himself into a bit of a pickle. In an  effort to prevent his lemon curd tartlets from harm, he has decided to  lend his bicycle-riding talents to the situation; each night he may  choose two players to swap the locations of by carrying them on his  bicycle. Any night actions targeted at one player will hit the other  instead.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


Kirby-Chan:


> Your role is *Gumby*.
> 
> A rather dim individual, Mr Gumby has no particular talents to offer,  apart from bashing two bricks together and an astounding number of  complex historical theories. He is, in essence, a vanilla townie of the  worst kind.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


OrngSumb:


> Your role is *The Man Who Is Alternately Rude And Polite*.
> 
> You are a butcher with a rather interesting social disadvantage. Every  other sentence he says to his customers will be an endless torrent of  abuse. Each night you must choose a customer (if your choice has not  been recieved by the time morning is about to start your customer will  be randomised); on nights 0, 2, 4, 6, etc., the target will die. On  nights 1, 3, 5, 7 etc., they will be healed.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


RespectTheBlade:


> Your role is *Arthur Name.*
> 
> Name by name, but not by nature, Arthur likes nothing better than  showing up at random houses and starting impromptu parties, much to the  horror of the inhabitants. Each night you may choose one player. You  will then show up at their house just as they're about to go out to use  their night action and invite all sorts of unsavoury characters round  for a party, preventing any night action the target might have tried to  use.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


Flower Doll:


> Your role is* Mrs Premise.*
> 
> A good friend of French philosopher Jean-Paul Sartre and his wife  Betty-Muriel, Mrs Premise may choose any player during each night phase  and then in the morning take them to Paris to see Jean-Paul. If Mrs  Premise goes on this trip, neither she nor her target will be able to  participate in the daytime discussion until they get back that night.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


SilverJade:


> Your role is* Constable Pan Am.*
> 
> Though eccentric, Constable Pan Am is a very keen policeman who each night may inspect a player and learn their alignment.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


Note: Constable Pan Am was actually an insane cop.

Phantom:


> Your wole is* Pontius Pilate.*
> 
> You are the Woman governor of Jewusalem, who as an effort to stwengthen  welations with the Jewish people has offered to welease a wongdoer from  pwison. Once duwing the game, after a lynch target has been decided, you  may send a PM to the modewator ordering that the execution be stopped.  The lynch will not go thwough, and the game will pass stwaight to the  next night phase.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.


Chief Zackrai:


> Your role is* Mr Neutron.
> 
> *Mr Neutron is the most powerful man in the universe, with the power  to crush planets with his ears and devastate galaxies with his eyes  closed. However, he is also completely volatile and unpredictable. Each  night you may target any player, and will randomly kill, heal, inspect,  or roleblock them.
> 
> Your alignment is innocents, and you win when all Mafia are dead.



Night Actions

Night 0
- Chief Zackrai heals Jack_The_PumpkinKing
- RespectTheBlade blocks Wargle
- Superbird heals InvaderSyl
- Legendaryseeker99 targets Jack_The_PumpkinKing (blocked by Zackrai's heal)
- Vercottis kill Karkat Vantas
- OrngSumb kills Karkat Vantas

Night 1
- Invadersyl switches herself and Wargle
- OrngSumb heals Superbird
- Vercottis kill InvaderSyl Wargle
- Chief Zackrai blocks InvaderSyl Wargle

Night 2
- Legendaryseeker99 targets Flower Doll
- Chief Zackrai inspects InvaderSyl
- Superbird heals Invadersyl
- Jack_The_PumpkinKing kills InvaderSyl
- OrngSumb kills InvaderSyl

Night 3
- Jack kills InvaderSyl
- OrngSumb heals Flower Doll
- Legendaryseeker99 targets Flower Doll

Night 4
- Chief Zackrai kills RespectTheBlade
- OrngSumb kills Jack_The_PumpkinKing
- Jack_The_PumpkinKing kills Phantom​


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2011)

...It seems that Karkat and I keep getting connected some way in games.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 15, 2011)

This is the second time in a row I've been Mafia in a Monty Python game.

First a switch, then a heal... I honestly thought Syl was the 50/50 shot of getting hit the way ole_schooler was last game, but it turns out that role isn't even in this iteration of the game.


----------

